# I'm Glad to be Here!



## Shirtlesswonder (Feb 24, 2011)

It is so exciting to join this group!

I???m Tim. I???m glad to joined a group that has the same calling and focus as I.

I???m a 58 year-old bodybuilder. When I started training three years ago I weighed in at a skinny, weak 175. I had no upper body strength or definition. I bench pressed 95lbs. In my younger days I was a runner so I had some strength in my legs but really no mass or definition. 

Now, praise God, in three years, I???m weighing in at two hundred pounds. I???m benching three reps with 185 pounds. I???ve increased on the leg press machine to nine hundred pounds. I???ve have some size and am working at increasing my mass. I haven???t started cutting up because I don???t??? think I???m ready to compete. At present I would call myself a beginning bodybuilder, moving to intermediate. It would be my joy if some day I could call myself a professional, competing in master???s competition???s (55 and older).  

Eventually, that is what God is calling me to do. I???m to get bigger and more defined so that I can compete in bodybuilding contests. This all to the glory of God. You see He makes all of this possible.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Shirtlesswonder* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board Tim, we are happy yo have you


----------

